# Why is my shoulder making noise?



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2009)

When I circle my shoulders it hurts a little (3 of 10) and I hear popping/grinding noises. My Sifu could hear the noises today also. What fresh hell is this? Anyone?


----------



## crushing (Feb 11, 2009)

That's not normal?


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2009)

Could be a variety of things, and not all of them traumatic and hard to fix. However, if left untended these  small problems can become worse and harder to fix. Common thing is to get an x-ray and let an orthopedic have a look at your particular shoulder - that would serve you well here. Good luck!


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2009)

Could be bursitis (inflammation of the shoulder joint).  You don't need specific trauma to the joint for that to happen...it can sneak up on you.

DEFINITELY see a doc about this.   I know guys don't like to go to the doc.    Here's the kicker about bursitis.  We as humans use our shoulders for a lot of things.  When an inflammation like this goes on it becomes harder to rehab in the short-term.  There can be potential long term issues too because the joint can age faster.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 12, 2009)

crushing said:


> That's not normal?


 
Aye.  

It's common sense to see the quacks just in case it's something evil but I too don't consider it abnormal for there to be a little pain and noise when rotating shoulders through more than their usual range.

It could be something as simple as the build-up of a ridge in the gristle around the joint?


----------



## morph4me (Feb 12, 2009)

crushing said:


> That's not normal?


 
:lfao: I roll my neck or move my shoulders and sound like a bowl of rice krispies, no pain, but alot of snap, crackle, pop. 

The noise I pay no attention to, but pain is your body's way of telling you something isn't right. You should have it checked out


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 12, 2009)

Big Don said:


> When I circle my shoulders it hurts a little (3 of 10) and I hear popping/grinding noises. My Sifu could hear the noises today also. What fresh hell is this? Anyone?


mine do the same thing, but ive also torn both rotator cuffs. Go to the doc get it looked at. Piece of advice though dont get a cortozone shot, they hurt like hell and dont help

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2009)

Time to go get it checked up by a physician Big Don!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2009)

I have only had trouble in that area once in my life, it turned out to be a micro-tear in my rotator cuff.  I'm no doctor, don't even play one on TV, but I would certainly see a doctor about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotator_cuff


----------



## stickarts (Feb 12, 2009)

I have seen rotator cuff issues cause that but seeing the doctor advice is good advice.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2009)

Don, you really don't want to wait around with a shoulder issue - once scar tissue gets a-growin' you're in for a brand new kind of hell.  Go see a SHOULDER SPECIALIST - an orthopedist who does nothing but.  If you were in my area, I'd know *exactly* who to send you to ... alas, you're not.

Good luck, and please let us know what's happening - shoulder injuries are SO common and SO under-discussed.

:asian:


----------



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got an appointment next week


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 12, 2009)

I wouldn't worry that much about the cracking in itself but the pain sounds alarming.  I would observe it very closely and try to figure it out for myself.  Chances are, you can figure it out better than anyone else.

j


----------

